
Keep learning, should you invest your own time? - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/jhotterbeekx/keep-learning-should-you-invest-your-own-time-22l
======
nerdymom26
I really enjoyed reading this article. Some things I agree with: learning is
imperative for success in your life. I wouldn't necessarily suggest learning
only that which benefits the workplace, though. I have always valued learning,
and strive to learn something new every day. In the field of computer science,
I do believe it is important to at least keep up to date on new trends and
proven methods. Things change, and better techniques are created and
discovered. If you could improve your work ethic, why wouldn't you choose to
do so? Anyways, thanks for sharing!

